

Security vulnerability in all supported releases of Windows - 9ec4c12949a4f3
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms10-sep.mspx

======
9ec4c12949a4f3
This looks like it could be related to the ASP.NET padded string from earlier
this month. Hold tight.

Webcast at 1pm PST:

[https://msevents.microsoft.com/CUI/WebCastEventDetails.aspx?...](https://msevents.microsoft.com/CUI/WebCastEventDetails.aspx?EventID=1032464130&EventCategory=4&culture=en-
US&CountryCode=US)

